

Ask HN:  What tools do you use for testing your web apps. - iamelgringo

I've recently been using Selenium to do automated testing on my web app.<p>Any other testing tools you'd recommend?  What do you like about them?
======
utnick
Someone at our last ruby meetup demo'd a project he was working on called
watirloo <http://github.com/marekj/watirloo/tree/master>

It looks really cool

Also just plain watir is a good tool for setting up some unit tests

~~~
wr1472
I'd echo the use of WATiR. Never used Ruby before (although it's been on my
list of things to do for a long time), let alone WATiR but managed to learn
enough of the language and the framework to write a DSL based on WATiR. The
idea being that it would be simple enough for non-developers (read testers) to
pick-up relatively easily.

We're using it to test an enterprise grade ASP.NET application and it's doing
well so far. Although you can only run it against IE, I think there is a FF
version called FireWATiR which is based on a fork of the code to not exactly
the same but similar enough. The other minor drawback is that it doesn't work
well when waiting for AJAX requests; you have to get a bit clever and use some
of way of noting an AJAX call has come back - for example the hiding of a
progress bar. Other than that a great lightweight and free tool to improve
your code!

